
Show HN: Anonymous marketplace to switch jobs at your desired salary - bali
https://getwanted.com/
======
bali
Just launched this, thanks for checking out and comment! We are also launching
on Product Hunt today where we have some additional info, check it out also!

We decided to build Wanted after being overwhelmed by InMails from recruiters
on LinkedIn... It's impossible to cut through the noise.

On the other hand, we had a real hard time finding the best talent whenever
launching a startup and working with those headhunters is crazy expensive.

So we created Wanted to solve both sides of this issue.

(1) Talents have to specify what salary they want, drop their resume /
linkedin and that's it (equity, other package elements are coming).

(2) Companies commit to a salary for a posted position

The additional benefit of a set salary before the interviews is that employers
won't be able to discriminate and offer less when negotiating because of
gender, religion, ethnicity, or any other personal preference or attribute.

Please share your thoughts and feedback with us,

Balazs

------
JMTQp8lwXL
It could be possible to mis-match (or not match) employers and jobseekers who
include and exclude the value of bonuses and RSUs when consolidating to a
single number. Salary seems to mean "just base", but effectively RSUs for
public companies are as good as cash on vesting.

A very simple/easy fix might be good to decorate your "minimum salary" field,
telling users what exactly to include and exclude -- so everyone is on the
same page. RSUs can be a big part of the negotiation, and a significant
portion of FANG compensation.

Just because the base is agreed upon, doesn't necessarily guarantee there's a
meeting of the minds on total compensation. Something to keep in mind.

~~~
bali
Totally agree and the feature is coming! For the MVP we focused on bare
essentials and look: no mater how great a job is, you won't take it if it
doesn't pay the rent.

Bonuses, equity and other package elements are coming.

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Your point in your other comment about overwhelmed with InMail totally
resonates with me. Many low-quality offers out there, offering below-market
wages. The signal-to-noise ratio is low, and it's an unfortunate part of the
job seeking process.

I've tried a platform similar to this. Indeed has a product called Seen. I'm
going to share my experience with Seen to provide insight.

Seen emails me saying employers want to talk, and included salary range in the
e-mail body. Unbeknownst to me, the salary range was based on what I self-
reported (many months prior), but based on the job title, it seemed too go to
be true. Support had confirmed that the employer never saw my information,
even though they sent me an e-mail saying the opposite.

Given the types of companies it tells me about, it's clear the product targets
mid-market talent and not the top quintile. Which probably makes sense, since
there are less people there. But it ended up having the same problem as
InMail: an undesired signal-to-noise ratio. Sample size of 1, take my
experience with a grain of salt.

~~~
bali
Well, I have many more examples similar to yours... Our CTO actually
interviewed with Facebook over 8 rounds (!) only to find out at the end that
they won't offer him the salary he was expecting and asking since the very
beginning. But they dragged him along because for HR it's just a normal work
day, but for him it was a gigantic waste of time.

Imagine a world without headhunters... Haha

~~~
muzani
That's a common negotiation strategy. They just drag it along and hope you're
tired enough to accept whatever you get. Most companies don't do this (because
their time is worth something too), but FAANG gets so many applicants they
wouldn't really care.

I'm glad there are sites like this to make it salaries more transparent.

~~~
bali
Couldn't agree more... Transparency almost always helps and in this case it
definitely does.

